# KOA Campground POI for Garmin



## HZMTLT (Jun 6, 2008)

Anyone have a POI for a Garmin with Koa campground's


----------



## Steve H (Jun 6, 2008)

RE: KOA Campground POI for Garmin



You might try HERE

Happy Camping!


----------



## BarneyS (Jun 10, 2008)

Re: KOA Campground POI for Garmin

Here you go!   
http://www.poi-factory.com/node/5970
You will have to register to download it but it is free.  
You will also need Garmins POI loader to load them into your unit.  http://www8.garmin.com/products/poiloader/   It is extremely easy to use.  Just download any of the csv files you want to a directory in your computer, point the POI loader to the location you downloaded them to, connect your Garmin and follow the directions in the POI loader.  Keep in mind that everytime you download new POI's to your Garmin's Custom POI folder, it erases all the old ones in that folder.  It does not, however, modify or erase any of the POI's in the permanent section of your Garmin unit.  That means that if you want to add the KOA list, you also need to add all the other ones that you had put in there before.  I have a folder in my computer called Garmin POI's that I download all my POI's to.  Then, when I want to add them to my Garmin unit, all I have to do is point the POI loader to that folder and it will update the Garmin with all the POI's I have in the folder.
Hope this helps you out.
Barney


----------

